# Herman surface plate



## Hukshawn (Feb 22, 2018)

Holy moly!


----------



## Hukshawn (Feb 22, 2018)

I wish I had the room for a nice big surface plate like that...


----------



## Dabbler (Feb 22, 2018)

I wish I were less than 1600 miles away!


----------



## Hukshawn (Feb 22, 2018)

I bit the bullet and emailed. Says it's spoken for tomorrow at 3. I said if they don't take it, I have cash in hand. For goodness sakes, I'll find room. I'll never have another chance like that. Room or no room...


----------



## Dabbler (Feb 22, 2018)

I managed to jump on a mitutoyo 18X24 last year.  Deals are there if you keep looking (and keep asking-mine wasn't for sale, but i mentioned I wanted a new surface plate and he offered a price!)


----------



## Hukshawn (Feb 22, 2018)

The seller just messaged and said the buyer was sending his worker to get it right now. And said they'd let me know if it doesn't go down. I said it will, or they're dumb.


----------



## Hukshawn (Feb 23, 2018)

The guy came and paid for it but will pick it up tomorrow. Obviously, he was serious about buying it. 
It was grade A. 24x18x5
In the past it was used with light weight metals that make microscopes ....so very light precise use.

Shame. Missed out. Oh well.


----------



## Dabbler (Feb 23, 2018)

hang in there!  The busy bee surface plate isn't too bad, especially at the price!  I used one for 10 years before I found my mit.


----------



## Hukshawn (Feb 23, 2018)

Oh, it's not going anywhere. Lol


----------

